# GTX 970 Gigabyte G1 Waterblock



## CL90 (10. Oktober 2014)

Moin!

Gibt es schon spezielle Waterblocks für die GTX970 Gigabyte G1?
Ansonsten gibt es bereits so viele WB das da doch bestimmt einer passt oder?

Was muss denn eigentlich alles gekühlt werden auf der Graka?
Eigentlich müsste es reichen einen WB zu nehmen der den Kern, die 4 Rams und die anderen ICs (Mosfet?) berührt richtig?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mda31 (10. Oktober 2014)

Alles was mit dem ausgelieferten Kühler mit Wärmeleitpaste oder -pads bedeckt war. Ob es einen gibt der nicht für die Karte gemacht ist und dennoch passt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Laut CC kommt für die Karte von EKWB bald einer...


----------



## CL90 (10. Oktober 2014)

mda31 schrieb:


> Alles was mit dem ausgelieferten Kühler mit Wärmeleitpaste oder -pads bedeckt war. Ob es einen gibt der nicht für die Karte gemacht ist und dennoch passt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Laut CC kommt für die Karte von EKWB bald einer...


 Also das comming soon ist nicht nur so ein marketing ding, und man kann sich darauf verlassen?
Wär ganz gut^^ ich wollte die GTX970 gern bald mal abduschen


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (10. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, dann hast du mit der Gigabte nicht die allerbeste Wahl getroffen.

Da die Windforce-Kühler verhältnismäßig immer noch Nischen-Produkte sind wird es dazu höchstwahrscheinlich keinen Kühler geben............


----------



## SpatteL (10. Oktober 2014)

Hier steht "Coming Soon" aber wann das ist, ka. Einige Wochen/Monate werden das aber sicher sein.
Review and select water blocks | Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1 4GB GDDR5 (GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD Rev1.0) | CoolingConfigurator.com

Warum kauft ihr euch immer erst die Karten und schaut dann erst nach, ob es einen passenden Kühler gibt?
Es gibt so viel 970 Modelle, die das 670 bzw 760 Design haben und dadurch auch diese Kühler passen und ihr nehmt immer die, bei denen es nicht passt...

Wenn du die Karten noch nicht 14 Tage hast, dann schicke sie zurück und kaufe eine Passende.
Kompatibilitätslisten: Watercool - Alphacool - Cooling Configurator von EKWB
Wenn du sie schon länger hast, dann bleibt nur hoffen, das es irgendwann einen passenenden gibt, Liquidextasy oder Alphacool.

MfG


----------



## CL90 (10. Oktober 2014)

Naja wenn man erhöhtes OC Potential haben möchte braucht man mehr Pins als Ref.
Ist vlt nicht ganz die schlaueste entscheidung gewesen, aber bei den Verkaufszahlen kann man doch damit rechnen das dafür ein WB erscheint.
Und es wurde eben bei EKWB "Comming soon" gelistet.
Und alle anderen Karten die interessant waren sind auch custom.

Nja, also auf das beste hoffen.


----------



## mda31 (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich drück die Daumen. Bezüglich OC kann ich Dir diesen Artikel bei TH ans Herz legen:

GTX 970: Power Target, Boost, Performance und Leistungsaufnahme - Einführung und Testsystem


----------



## CL90 (20. Oktober 2014)

Soooo 

ich habe heute mal eine mail an den Support geschrieben und gefragt wann so mit dem Waterblock zu rechnen ist und hier ist die antwort:


```
Dear customer,

Thank you for contacting EK Support.

Currently waterblock for the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1 is in testing phase and shall be ready for sales in 4 weeks.
I  have already put pressure on production manager as there is quite some  demand for these waterblocks by now and hopefully customers won't resent  the postponing.

If you need any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Kind regards, Peter Šajn
```

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob der mit der 970 kompatibel ist, (das erfrage ich nochmal) aber die sind wohl dabei


----------



## Stox (20. Oktober 2014)

Für die 780er von Gigabyte haben sie nen Waterblock rausgebracht. Bei der 770 steht immernoch "coming soon". Und dabei wird es wohl auch bleiben :p
Ob das nun auch für die 970 so kommen wird, ist ja nicht gesagt.


----------



## CL90 (21. Oktober 2014)

Stox schrieb:


> Für die 780er von Gigabyte haben sie nen Waterblock rausgebracht. Bei der 770 steht immernoch "coming soon". Und dabei wird es wohl auch bleiben :p
> Ob das nun auch für die 970 so kommen wird, ist ja nicht gesagt.


 Wäre tragisch wenn es hier auch so wäre.
Aber es gibt da etwas bessere nachrichten 
Es ist natürlich noch kein 100% confirm, aber ich hab nochmal genauer nachgefragt ob er auch die 970 Version der Gigabyte G1 Gaming meint.


```
Dear customer,

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1 is not compatible with 970.
We will have waterblock for 970 in 2 weeks.
```


----------

